# Next Christchurch meeting?



## SJJ (May 22, 2012)

Hi all,

New to the forum. Lots of great info here. Am getting serious about doing a conversion and wondering when the next Christchurch meeting is.

Just for fun thought I'd throw this out there to see what people come up with: 

*What is the _minimum_ you could do a conversion for (expecting a life of at least 5 years?) and the ability to travel a reasonable distance, say 75 k on a charge? For this budget is the ultimate concern, looking for the cheapest possible scenario.

*What is the _Maximum_ you would expect to spend assuming you went all out and wanted to build a car that could travel far, had as long a usable life as possible, etc?

In each of these examples let's leave the cost of the car out of it and just look at conversion cost. Let's assume both cars are similar in weight and size and needs to sometimes carry a family, i.e. has both back seats. 


Cheers,

SJJ


----------

